
Red Deer Cave people - netcan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Deer_Cave_people
======
netcan
It's fascinating how little we know about anything before the 11k/holocene
barrier. There really is a lot of room for interesting things that have
escaped our knowledge thus far.

Sibling species or subspecies appear to have been diverse, and another way of
thinking of this might be that human genetic diversity was far wider. Even the
concept of early civilisations is, I think, not out of the question. Possible
relationships between events at that time (eg the great floods) and our
mythology give it even more flavour.

This is our real origin story.

